# Wood Tourism?



## hokie (Feb 17, 2022)

One of my passions in life is travel. I'm fortunate enough to have the time and ability to travel to a new country or two every year (aside from the last couple years, sadly). Woodworking (and collecting) as a hobby for me came a bit later and I soon realized I could combine the two! Suddenly, instead of buying carved trinkets from the souvenir shop, I sought out the raw material itself. Not as easy as I initially thought, but a fun adventure nonetheless. I haven't yet traveled to a country for the primary purpose of seeking out wood, but I have definitely gone on some serious "side quests" for good wood. If you'll allow me to reminisce on my recent adventures...

My first "wood as a souvenir" venture was in Indonesia on the island of Java (Yogyakarta specifically). I was being driven through a village on the way to some temple or whatever and noticed it seemed to be a village entirely dedicated to woodworking, making all kinds of furniture and carved objects. I perked right up and asked my guide to make an unplanned stop. Unfortunately the only picture I took at the time...



I wandered into a shop and browsed around for some items I could make use of and found some big blocks of purple-ish wood. I asked the owner what kind of wood it was and she said "Sonokeling". After some furious Googling, I felt like I hit the jackpot! East Indian Rosewood!

The following year I went to one of my bucket list destinations, Easter Island. As far as I knew, it was a treeless dot in the middle of the Pacific Ocean. I definitely wasn't expecting much in the way of wood. Welp, turns out I was wrong! While the native species were pretty much extinct, some recently introduced species were fairly available for the local craftsmen. I happened upon one of them just as he was milling up his blanks (you can see one one mine laying on the log in the foreground...




With a bunch of sign language and Google translate, I managed to ask him for a few boards of God-knows-what mystery wood. I asked him what the name of the wood was and he responded, "Alberto". Probably not a generally recognized species. My Spanish had failed me. Haha. I spent all evening looking up wood species of the south Pacific and I think I settled on Southern Silky Oak. Here is a close-up of a board from the same day (I might post in the "Identification" forum later to be sure...




Later that year I went to Bali (back to Indonesia!) and was determined to get some cool wood. My tour guide could not wrap his head around why I would want regular blocks of wood. "Only the poor people work with wood" he told me. Facinating how culture differences manifest themselves. He took me to some standard souvenir shops with overpriced carvings and "authentic" carvers outside the shops that miraculously awaken and whittle when your car drives up. I finally convinced him to bring me to the source! (second pic is of them cutting up a block for me...


 



Upon my return to the hotel, I realized the blocks reeked of diesel or gasoline. Seeing that second picture now, I think I see the source from whence it came. I likely couldn't bring it home with me without setting off alarms in every airport I flew through on the way home and ruining everything in my carry-on. I have no idea what species of wood it was I had cut up for me. I guess it will remain a mystery. Such a bummer.

The last trip I made before the pandemic hit was Morocco. I think most of us exotic wood lovers know what Morocco is famous for. Thuya burl! I did my research and discovered there is a specific city that is the epicenter of the stuff. Essaouira, on the coast. Holy moly, the whole city smells like Thuya!...






It was all so cheap compared to what we pay State-side! I told my tour guide I was a woodworker who would like to find plain pieces if possible. He hooked me up with several large pieces for free through a shop-keeper friend of his! Of course, I bought several more from other shops for pennies on the dollar too ;) He got tipped well. Haha. I also picked up some "lemon wood". A pale-yellow wood that I assume comes from the trees that sprout the fruit of the same name? But I haven't been able to find anything online to corroborate that. Another future post to the Identification forum, I suppose.

My travels don't only take me internationally. One of my last business trips before the pandemic was to Northern California where I made time to visit an outfit called, "The Walnut Place" in Davis, CA. Such a cool operation. The owner is a super down-to-earth guy that was so generous with his time and was super fair with his prices. I bought as much figured Claro Walnut as could fit in my suitcase! (I even had to make a trip to Home Depot to buy a saw to cut some of it down)...





While on the domestic front, I even took a road trip to the guy that self-proclaims to have coined the phrase "wood p*rn". Bought some wych elm burl from him.

The wood I collected on these trips has so much more meaning and I wouldn't ever think of selling them. I haven't even made anything with any of them yet! I need to get over that (hoarding) instinct. Now that countries and destinations may be opening back up slowly but surely, I want to plan my next trip. 

Has anyone been somewhere where you collected special wood pieces as a souvenir? Any recommendations? I am an off-the-beaten-path kind of guy, so not much intimidates me. I kinda want to go to Finland for Massur Birch. I have even entertained thoughts of going to South America for Snakewood. So much is unknown though! Could be a huge waste oro time in a boring place. Haha. 

I would love to hear your thoughts and experiences outside of your local region, international or domestic!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## phinds (Feb 17, 2022)

Great post, hokie. I'm usually turned off by posts that long but this was really a fun read. You must be independently wealthy to be able to travel like that. An any rate, I'm envious.

That "silky oak" definitely does look like some kind of silky oak (there are a ton of them)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 17, 2022)

phinds said:


> Great post, hokie. I'm usually turned off by posts that long but this was really a fun read. You must be independently wealthy to be able to travel like that. An any rate, I'm envious.
> 
> That "silky oak" definitely does look like some kind of silky oak (there are a ton of them)


Haha, I agree with the post length situation. I actually intended to end my post with an apology for the wall of text and pics, but I forgot. I just get so into that kind of stuff! I hope others find some entertainment at the very least as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 17, 2022)

phinds said:


> You must be independently wealthy to be able to travel like that.


Forgot this point... I wish I was independently wealthy! I just combine my desire to save for these trips with an absence of spouse and kids and... *voila*!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barb (Feb 17, 2022)

Super cool post! I felt like I was part of the destinations the way you described them. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2022)

Collecting (hoarding) wood has been a passion of mine for the past decade or so. Except for road trips, the limiting factor is usually what can fit in a suitcase, which is not very much! I remember back in my Air Force days that I was in Africa on a drought relief mission and stumbled upon some natives working with Ebony. This was way before I was a woodworker, but I brought back a couple of carvings, which are very cool! I could have brought back a bunch of Ebony for next to nothing.. if only... Much more recently, I did bring back a short piece of lumber from Costa Rica when we went to a factory where they made carts -- not sure of the species, and it's only 1 short piece. I also brought back about 4 boards from Hawaii when I went there about 3 years ago, again short boards. Have thought about the possibility of shipping, but that can get involved and expensive when in country. Road trips, on the other hand, I've made it a practice to try to pick up wood from hardwood dealers, family & friends, local Craigslist postings, etc. My biggest haul was a load of Cherry lumber from Pennsylvania that I hauled in a trailer back to California, and subsequently had shipped to Texas. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 18, 2022)

Well Jeremy,

I'd say, sit back in your chair, pop on PBS to a Rick Steves travel show. Wherever he is, go there next if it is new to you. If not, watch his next show and go there. By watching the show, you might find a good place to stay and food as well...

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 18, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> ...I was in Africa on a drought relief mission and stumbled upon some natives working with Ebony.


Similar thing happened to me! I was in Tanzania shortly before I got into wood collecting and all these shops were begging me to buy "ebony" (which I now think to be African Blackwood). I need an excuse to go back. Haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 18, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Well Jeremy,
> 
> I'd say, sit back in your chair, pop on PBS to a Rick Steves travel show. Wherever he is, go there next if it is new to you. If not, watch his next show and go there. By watching the show, you might find a good place to stay and food as well...


I actually went to see him live, in person for a talk he was doing here in DC a few years ago! I like his style, and I wish he would broaden his scope to more than just Europe! I know he did Iran once, but that was more of an exception. Maybe I need to see if he's done Finland (in my quest for more of that Massur Birch, haha).


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 18, 2022)

During a Port visit to Channa, Crete, while cruising the Mediterranean while in the Navy I happened upon a Bakery that was using Olivewood to heat his oven. He had piles of it leaning against his shop walls. Using sign language and broken English he agreed to me taking a Duffel bag full of Olivewood fro $5. We were there for 4 days and I managed to go back and buy a second load. Local folks use local wood and olive trees there are like Pine trees here in the south!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 18, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> During a Port visit to Channa, Crete, while cruising the Mediterranean while in the Navy I happened upon a Bakery that was using Olivewood to heat his oven. He had piles of it leaning against his shop walls. Using sign language and broken English he agreed to me taking a Duffel bag full of Olivewood fro $5. We were there for 4 days and I managed to go back and buy a second load. Local folks use local wood and olive trees there are like Pine trees here in the south!


Olivewood! I didn't even think of that for destination options! That reminds me a lot of the olivewood kitchen utensils I see are made in Tunisia. That would be a cool place to visit. Lots of Roman ruins and stuff (I like the Indiana Jones kind of destinations).

You're right about the "one man's trash is another man's treasure" situation. I sometimes wonder what wood I own that I barely think about is on someone else's wish list. Haha.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2022)

If you have marketplace (Facebook based) , you can look up any area you plan to visit in th us and find out what waste trees are in the area. You can find a list of small bandsaw.mills on the woodmizer website as well.




__





Find a Local Sawyer | Wood-Mizer USA






woodmizer.com




Here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## scootac (Feb 18, 2022)

Any problems taking the wood thru customs or inspection?
Thinking if it's like fruit or produce where hidden insects might be a problem.
Do you declare it, do they find it?


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 18, 2022)

scootac said:


> Any problems taking the wood thru customs or inspection?
> Thinking if it's like fruit or produce where hidden insects might be a problem.
> Do you declare it, do they find it?


Yeah, you want to know before you buy if it's legal to bring home. You need to understand local export and US import Reg's concerning raw and/or finished pieces of wood.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2022)

My only regret is not gathering any palm when I was in Florida years ago after hurricane Andrew went through. I am certain it was widely available but at 18 you don't always think that out...


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm not quite like phinds. - I applaud long posts - Lil Mikey likes to sink his talons into them, tear them asunder, wade around the pieces and languish and embrace the allusions and intimations. Often they lay bare and disencumber obfuscations and enlighten our peeks into the psyche! I avow that this post made Lil Mikey quite jiggly! The discovery of one's wood veiled paramour is an epiphany of immense consequence. At least it is to us'ns that be purdy wood hoarders!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 18, 2022)

What I think @Mike Hill said was "nice post. Got any more pictures?" Did I read you right there Mike?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## scootac (Feb 18, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm not quite like phinds. - I applaud long posts - Lil Mikey likes to sink his talons into them, tear them asunder, wade around the pieces and languish and embrace the allusions and intimations. Often they lay bare and disencumber obfuscations and enlighten our peeks into the psyche! I avow that this post made Lil Mikey quite jiggly! The discovery of one's wood veiled paramour is an epiphany of immense consequence. At least it is to us'ns that be purdy wood hoarders!


Sounds like somebody fell face first into a dictionary!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## scootac (Feb 18, 2022)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Yeah, you want to know before you buy if it's legal to bring home. You need to understand local export and US import Reg's concerning raw and/or finished pieces of wood.


In theory.......


----------



## Mike Hill (Feb 18, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> What I think @Mike Hill said was "nice post. Got any more pictures?" Did I read you right there Mike?


Errr.........maybe.....................but didn't you have more fun reading it that way?


BTW - appreciate the chuckle that you caused - nice break from pricing up the bank that is on my desk!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 18, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> If you have marketplace (Facebook based) , you can look up any area you plan to visit in th us and find out what waste trees are in the area. You can find a list of small bandsaw.mills on the woodmizer website as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea! I've actually discovered some unknown-to-me mills/retailers that are fairly local through the woodfinder.com site. Sounds somewhat similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 18, 2022)

scootac said:


> Any problems taking the wood thru customs or inspection?
> Thinking if it's like fruit or produce where hidden insects might be a problem.
> Do you declare it, do they find it?


Very good question. So far (knock on _wood_), I have not. I have made sure that everything I bring in is free of soil and bark and that's the best I can do really. I had a package of teak burl from Indonesia opened and inspected by CBP on its way to me via USPS. Other than the brightly colored CBP inspection tape used to reseal it and the box cutter marks on my wood, I wouldn't have known they even looked at it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 18, 2022)

Traveled for many years for work and brought back lots of wood from my AO in the Pacific and Indian Oceans. Good advice above and will only add to know what wood you have and get a receipt or bill of sale from the seller stating the wood name to CYA incase any CITES issues when going through customs and Ag insp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hokie (Feb 18, 2022)

> brought back lots of wood from my AO in the Pacific and Indian Oceans.


@Jonkou, remind me what "AO" stands for again? A military acronym? I feel like I should know that, but I'm blanking!



> get a receipt or bill of sale from the seller stating the wood name to CYA incase any CITES issues when going through customs and Ag insp.


Does this really help?? Extreme example here... If I brought Brazilian Rosewood back to the US from a shop in Brazil with a receipt, would the Fish and Wildlife Service be cool with it? Like how you can bring a box of Cuban cigars back from Cuba for personal use sort of thing?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 18, 2022)

hokie said:


> @Jonkou, remind me what "AO" stands for again? A military acronym?


Yes, military. Area of Operations

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou (Feb 19, 2022)

Yes what Paul said. Not saying Customs or Agriculture would be cool with it. Saying know what it is and don’t try to declare something that is prohibited. The receipt will identify the wood in question if there is discrepancy at the checkpoint. Example… I thought I was buying Jujube wood here’s the receipt, not Brazilian rosewood. They’re still going to take it if they suspect a violation but you can show you are being honest.
Hawaii was home for me in those day and customs is strict, you can’t bring in an apple on a flight from Cali.


----------



## hokie (Feb 19, 2022)

Jonkou said:


> Yes what Paul said. Not saying Customs or Agriculture would be cool with it. Saying know what it is and don’t try to declare something that is prohibited. The receipt will identify the wood in question if there is discrepancy at the checkpoint. Example… I thought I was buying Jujube wood here’s the receipt, not Brazilian rosewood. They’re still going to take it if they suspect a violation but you can show you are being honest.
> Hawaii was home for me in those day and customs is strict, you can’t bring in an apple on a flight from Cali.


Ahhh, that makes sense! Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 19, 2022)

Brazilian rosewood- a current receipt that you just posted for it recently will not enough and won’t do you any good. You will need provenance and CITES passport (which is a ridiculously fee by itself) if you want to bring it state side- if you directly and physically purchased it from a person in Brazil, that person has to show records, old receipt that shows this wood is pre-ban material post 1992 as this is on the high restriction list as Appendix I. You need those supporting documents if you want to bring it from there and back here.

On a side note, the entire dalbergia genus was listed on CITES, Appendix II as of January 2, 2017. My understanding is that those dalbergia that recently was put under restrictions, you can take it from the originating country to the US with a 20kg max allowed (can’t be raw logs). Of course you need a physical receipt from the seller with the exact species written down just in case you get stopped at customs- you don’t want to end up like Lil’ Mikey in a room being interrogated for nitrate

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hokie (Feb 19, 2022)

Arn213 said:


> Brazilian rosewood- a current receipt that you just posted for it recently will not enough and won’t do you any good. You will need provenance and CITES passport (which is a ridiculously fee by itself) if you want to bring it state side- if you directly and physically purchased it from a person in Brazil, that person has to show records, old receipt that shows this wood is pre-ban material post 1992 as this is on the high restriction list as Appendix I. You need those supporting documents if you want to bring it from there and back here.
> 
> On a side note, the entire dalbergia genus was listed on CITES, Appendix II as of January 2, 2017. My understanding is that those dalbergia that recently was put under restrictions, you can take it from the originating country to the US with a 20kg max allowed (can’t be raw logs). Of course you need a physical receipt from the seller with the exact species written down just in case you get stopped at customs- you don’t want to end up like Lil’ Mikey in a room being interrogated for nitrate


I used Brazilian Rosewood as an exaggeration, but it's super interesting to hear the nuances of personal-use importation. 

Getting stopped at an airport reminds me of the time I picked up a pen buffing system at an Indianapolis Woodcraft store while on a business trip. On my way home, TSA wiped my luggage with a piece of cloth to test for explosives or whatever and got a positive hit. A second machine returned the same result and I was immediately taken into a room for "enhanced" examination and pat-downs (they were cool and respectful about it all). Only time in my life of flying anything like that has happened to me. There must be something in that rouge!


----------



## Arn213 (Feb 19, 2022)

hokie said:


> I used Brazilian Rosewood as an exaggeration, but it's super interesting to hear the nuances of personal-use importation.
> 
> Getting stopped at an airport reminds me of the time I picked up a pen buffing system at an Indianapolis Woodcraft store while on a business trip. On my way home, TSA wiped my luggage with a piece of cloth to test for explosives or whatever and got a positive hit. A second machine returned the same result and I was immediately taken into a room for "enhanced" examination and pat-downs (they were cool and respectful about it all). Only time in my life of flying anything like that has happened to me. There must be something in that rouge!


Different countries have their own subtle way of allowing these restricted species to be imported or exported for Appedix II and III- Appendix I is a whole different league of its own. East Indian rosewood are allowed to come to our country legally with subtle sub-set requirements set by their own government- if you see why there are some blanks that has profile, grooves or anything that resembles workmanship is one of those subtle requirements and the other is that a native person in India have had to have their hands committed and responsible for processing dimensional lumber. I don’t make this stuff up. There are other CITES restricted woods that are allowed to be exported or imported dependent on subtle outlining that is present in the rules and regulations.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JonathanH (Aug 20, 2022)

This is a great topic. I frequently travel all over North America for work and have wondered about finding wood during the travels. Oddly enough, I have a trip next week thru North California that will take me right by Davis, CA. I may have to stop in at that Walnut place you mentioned. 

Last time I was in CA the salesman I was with needed to stop in and pick up his new custom pool cue. It was a real beauty. The guy worked out of his garage and had some amazing cues. He also had a nice stash of all kinds of nice woods. I left with a nice stick of DIW and few nice pieces of Olive burl. My suitcase was full. TSA did flag the suitcase for an inspection but just took an extra few seconds.


----------



## hokie (Aug 20, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> This is a great topic. I frequently travel all over North America for work and have wondered about finding wood during the travels. Oddly enough, I have a trip next week thru North California that will take me right by Davis, CA. I may have to stop in at that Walnut place you mentioned.


Awesome! Make sure you call him ahead of time to make sure he'll be there. I was in Fairfield, CA for work and had to arrange a time a day or two after I initially expected due to some of his client obligations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 20, 2022)

JonathanH said:


> This is a great topic. I frequently travel all over North America for work and have wondered about finding wood during the travels. Oddly enough, I have a trip next week thru North California that will take me right by Davis, CA. I may have to stop in at that Walnut place you mentioned.
> 
> Last time I was in CA the salesman I was with needed to stop in and pick up his new custom pool cue. It was a real beauty. The guy worked out of his garage and had some amazing cues. He also had a nice stash of all kinds of nice woods. I left with a nice stick of DIW and few nice pieces of Olive burl. My suitcase was full. TSA did flag the suitcase for an inspection but just took an extra few seconds.


Attached is a PDF of wood places to check out around Northern California Central Valley, as well as a couple others thrown in FYI. Hope this gives you a few more options. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

